# Today is our Halloween Event!!!!



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

I am so excited that I have been up since 5 am! Can't sleep, can't sleep, can't sleep! I just keep going through everything in my mind. The bummer is that it we should have some showers tonight so I will not be able to put up some of our outside stuff like the black lights, the fog machine, bubble fogger, ect. but hey that means less work for us this morning. I must say this is the first year I really feel on top of things and I don't have a ton of last minute stuff. We did have to scrap several projects due to my soon to be ex-sister in law who is fricken insane causing so much family drama:finger:. Yes I am bitter but now I have my project list started for next year! 

I do have many accomplishments that I am so proud of. I made my first MM project! He is a grim reaper (the kids call him Grimly) holding a gravestone and this is going to be our yearly neighborhood sign. I even made it so I can change the date every year. I also made a wall that looks like skulls stuck in mortar (dollar tree skulls cut in half, attach with Great stuff foam, and paint). My favorite thing is my mummy room. I bought painters canvas drop cloths (Harbor Freight about $15 for 9X12) and painted random hieroglyphs and use them to cover all the walls in the room. Added some fake candles that I had made, 2 human mummies, one mummified cat, some treasure, snakes, zombie hands and various skulls and done.

Some projects I didn't get to finish:
My sarcophagus, 2 of the canopic jars, fence board toe kick coffins, some basic body forms to make static props using our various costumes and mask. All and all it isn't to bad what didn't get made. 

I can't wait to post some pictures with our crappy little camera! Wish me luck!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Good luck! Hopefully the weather will cooperate and things will turn out even better than expected.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm excited too! Wish you a great rest of the season!


----------

